# Plan of action



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

I recently had the opportunity to bid on a chain of stand-alone drugstores in my area, 30 in all. The size of each lot varies from 50 to 100 parking spaces/store. I will be blowing/sweeping/emptying trash/policing landscaping (not all stores have landscaping and those that do have very little). Most stores are less than 5-10 miles apart but a few are 20+miles out of mid-town in suburbs. The district mgr. was unsure of the frequency of each store, so I showed him from 1/week to nightly bids on each store. I am uncertain as to how many stores of this size/service level I can expect to accomplish/night with one truck (Schwarze S348I) and worker. Also, I am not sure what to do with all of those full trash bags, as there are two receptacles/store and their dumpsters are locked up b/c of prescription info laws. I currently have few enough contracts where I can finish each night and empty/clean my truck during the day at the local dump, but I forsee filling my truck up more than once each night and am not sure where I will be able to dump it in order to continue w/the night's sweeping! Thank you in advance for any suggestions/comments.


----------



## cleansweep (Jan 9, 2007)

Ask the district mgr for keys to all or some.(if prescip laws allow) 

Locate you own bin on some of the sites- it will cost out of pocket but save your trip to dump.


----------



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

*No Keys*

Keys are a no-go. Prescrip Laws don't allow. The current sweeping co. just chucks the bags over the fence into the dumpster area and expects the trash co. to pick them up! I refuse to do something like that. I guess I'll talk to the sanitation dept. and see about getting a few dumpsters. I thought about hiring a day porter to drive a pickup to each store and empty trash/police landscaping and take the bags w/him. Then my truck can just come through and blow/sweep each store. Not sure if the cost would be worth an extra guy/truck vs. time it would save, thus increasing the number of stores we could do/night.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Sooner-Just get a dumpster. Dump at your shop or wherever you set your dumpster. You can dump before you go out, and while out if need be. We do several large retail stores in one night with 6 cans in one plaza and do not need to empty our smaller truck. Haven't gotten our new truck in service yet, but certainly expect to dump once a night just like the other.


----------



## Sooner (Feb 1, 2008)

When I had just started my business, I was using a friend's dumpster at his business and we just upped the times/week it was emptied. The manager for the trash co. called me and said that I couldn't dump in dumpsters with my truck becasue of the amount of dirt made the dumpsters too heavy. I don't pick up an inordinate amount of dirt vs. any other sweeper to my knowledge. Is this guy right, or is he just being difficult? We worked out a deal and now I go to the dump in the mornings and empty my truck, but would much rather have a dumpster of my own at my place to save trips to the dump and have the ability to dump/clean my truck as soon as I get back from my route. Should I go up there and raise hell until he agrees to let me use a dumpster?


----------

